# Iron X Vs Tardis



## Greedy80 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi people I used to be a very regular member on here and when I was everyone said that Tardis was the best for removing tar, bugs and filings etc. But now most people seem to talk about Iron X instead.

So my question is which is best now and does Iron X deal with tar and bugs as well as filings?

Thanks


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

No they do separate jobs,

Tardis = Tar Removal - will not remove filings as you say
Iron X = Metal contamination - will not remove tar


----------



## Jay Scott (Aug 21, 2011)

As far as I understand it they're products that serve different purposes, I.E. Tardis will dissolve Tar but not Iron contaminants and IronX is the opposite, used to dissolve Iron but won't have much effect on Tar and glue.

I would use both products if possible :thumb:.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Will_G said:


> No they do separate jobs,
> 
> Tardis = Tar Removal - will not remove filings as you say
> Iron X = Metal contamination - will not remove tar


This! :thumb:

P.S 83 posts in 2 years is hardly regular ;-):lol:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

^^ likewise, was pretty disappointed in tri-x. 
Better off sticking with both in they're separate form : ).


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Just in case anyone doesn't know, the individual products that form CarPro TRIX are Iron-X and Tar-X


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

im lazy and sometimes throw apc tardis iron x and water in one bottle and douse a car. maybe not quite as effective but it works and saves time lol


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

durmz said:


> im lazy and sometimes throw apc tardis iron x and water in one bottle and douse a car. maybe not quite as effective but it works and saves time lol


Mixing chemicals like that is never a good idea.


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

s.bailey said:


> P.S 83 posts in 2 years is hardly regular ;-):lol:


No, Surely you must spend all your waking hours here to be termed regular :doublesho


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

durmz said:


> im lazy and sometimes throw apc tardis iron x and water in one bottle and douse a car. maybe not quite as effective but it works and saves time lol


This is one of the most physically dangerous things I've ever seen/read on here :doublesho

Apart from the possible risks to your car, how can you know what the effect to your health is when mixing these things? You could be creating dangerous chemicals and breathing them or touching them. They're actually pretty dangerous even *before* mixing with random stuff


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

its really not that bad mixed down to weak dilutions with water and ive never had a problem


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

A little bit of information I used to work in the chemical industry and tardis I could make up no problem its got xylene very strong solvent and white spirit not strong and IOSPROPYLAMINE DODECYLBENZENE SULPHONATE. I would say its not polish and wax safe it will strip it of IMOA


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Tardis and IX are both designed *not* to be diluted, so you will be severely hampering their efficiency, never mind the risk of mixing.


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

yes never mix you never know what sort of a chemical reaction you will get so dont do it.


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

fair enough. well ive been lucky then as i've never run into problems but thanks for the heads up i'le avoid mixing in the future. I'm not so ignorant as to not realise mixing chemicals isn't a great idea but diluted its at least not completely retarded


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Two types of product for different jobs mate, both are very very good and get good hits on here from members. Both are worth having in your detailing bag of tricks!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I think we'd be irresponsible for _not_ telling you of the dangers. You took it well durmz, well played man. :thumb: 'not completely retarded' lol :thumb:


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

lol, hey, never too old to learn something. now I can be ignorant for the rest of the day. or get the chemistry books out the loft...


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Perhaps he is a chemist and does know what will mix?

if you take the time to research it and not blindly pour it all into the same container, there are plenty of safe combinations.

Just don't do it without the knowledge.


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

durmz said:


> im lazy and sometimes throw apc tardis iron x and water in one bottle and douse a car. maybe not quite as effective but it works and saves time lol


Oh lord. Phil just saw this and had an idea to speed up the detailing process. He is presently rummaging around in the _dangerous/hazardous/melt your face off _section of the warehouse.

I very much fear the rest of my day may involve explosions and moving at great speeds and great altitudes.


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Foxx said:


> I very much fear the rest of my day may involve explosions and moving at great speeds and great altitudes.


Risk taking and innovation


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

quattrogmbh said:


> Risk taking and innovation


Or "working with Phil" as we like to call it


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

when painting cars i mix up the primer, colour coat and lacquer in a tub and just spray it on , saves hours.................................


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

gm8 said:


> when painting cars i mix up the primer, colour coat and lacquer in a tub and just spray it on , saves hours.................................


When I'm spraying cars, I mix up the binder, tint and activator too ;-)


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I used to mix apc and magifoam until I read somewhere tht a guy made a deadly concoction using turtle wax shampoo and snow foam. Came out at a ridiculous ph.


I do not mix anything now


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

quattrogmbh said:


> No, Surely you must spend all your waking hours here to be termed regular :doublesho


This post made me laugh ALOT:thumb:


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Foxx said:


> Oh lord. Phil just saw this and had an idea to speed up the detailing process..


Surely Phil's "detailing" process cannot be sped up any further? he's bought up most of Autosmarts concrete acid, and polishers _only_ go to speed 6! He's a step away from a belt sander!!! :buffer: :lol:


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Ben Gum said:


> I doubt it because he has mixed oil and water - I think most non-chemists realise that wont work!


Ahh but he also added a detergent as an emulsifying surfactant ;-)


----------



## mass (Aug 16, 2007)

R0B said:


> This post made me laugh ALOT:thumb:


Me too:lol:


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Greedy80 said:


> Hi people I used to be a very regular member on here and when I was everyone said that Tardis was the best for removing tar, bugs and filings etc. But now most people seem to talk about Iron X instead.
> 
> So my question is which is best now and does Iron X deal with tar and bugs as well as filings?
> 
> Thanks


presuming you have a silver car as suggested in your picture, you would benefit from using both iron-x and tardis, and not the mixed versions like trix etc


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Why would you suggest that a combination product is not best for a Silver car? Im Intrigued


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

You're right, it shouldn't be dependant on car colour

But dave suggested the two separate products would benefit you better BECAUSE it's a silver car. That's how I read it anyway


Which is why I asked the question


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

the individual products generally outperform that of the combined, so yes better regardless of colour.

But if you have a light coloured car, white and silver that difference is going to be that much more evident.

I'm saying there performance is visually more important on lighter coloured cars than it is for mid or darker colours, that's not saying you shouldn't want to 100% remove contaminants on all colours. but I personally go over and over again on those lighter colours to be 110% sure all is removed.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Agh,
I can see what your Sayingxmus now


----------

